# OPC in Excel Lesen/schreiben



## Ale200sx (3 September 2007)

Hi mal wieder. 
Ich weiß das ich damit vielleicht nerve aber kann mir vielleicht nochmal jemand helfen. 
Ich hänge immer noch an dem problem fest das ich in Excel zwar meine Variablen lesen kann aber nicht schreiben. Hat jemand vielleicht ein VBA für Excel womit ich auch schreiben kann. Hab da nicht so die ahnung von Visual Basic. Bin halt noch im lernstadium. 

Danke schonmal

Alex


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2007)

es geht, frag mal bei inat nach, die ham mir damals™ ein makro geschickt...

(...kann hier keine makros hochladen, wegen der sicherheitslücken die sich dadurch ergeben könnten...aber ich hab es noch da)

_[EDIT]

im 15ten post war es dann endlich soweit, dank SPSTorsten ist das Makro nun online!

[/EDIT]
_


----------



## Ralle (11 September 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> es geht, frag mal bei inat nach, die ham mir damals™ ein makro geschickt...
> 
> (...kann hier keine makros hochladen, wegen der sicherheitslücken die sich dadurch ergeben könnten...aber ich hab es noch da)



Kannst das Makro doch in eine ZIP verpacken, oder?


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2007)

> *Achtung*
> 
> Item: *excelmacro.zip*
> Action: deleted
> ...



...liegt an unserer firewall...glaub ich


----------



## afk (11 September 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...liegt an unserer firewall...glaub ich


Dann verpass dem ZIP-File einfach ein Passwort, dann kann die Firewall nicht mehr reinschauen. Das Passwort mußt Du in dem Fall natürlich auch hier posten.


Gruß Axel


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2007)

:sm6:





> File: excelmacro(1234).zip, malicious code name: *Password_Protected_File*
> The uncleanable file is quarantined



schick mir mal einer seine mail-addi, der nicht hinter soner bescheuerten edv sitzt...


----------



## afk (11 September 2007)

Oh je, das ist ja noch schlimmer als bei uns. :???: 

Und ich dachte schon, schlimmer geht's nimmer ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2007)

du kommst hier nich raus...aber per mail geht *schwör* also bei interesse einfach melden und dann hier posten...


----------



## SPSTorsten (11 September 2007)

doppelzip hilft da bei uns weiter:
datei zippen und zip wieder zippen und verschlüsseln. (der virenscanner kann sich in der zipdatei das inhaltsverzeichnis auch anschauen wenn verschlüsselt is, aber nur auf der 1 ebene...)


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2007)

ich hab es jetzt in fünf stufen gepackt und auch mal eine mit passwort geschützt gehabt...unsere firewall erkennts...was fühl ich mich sicher hier...


----------



## SPSTorsten (11 September 2007)

hehe, dann kann dir ja gar nix mehr passieren 
wichtig is das du nicht nur das innerste zip schüzt...
hast du mal probiert die endung mit nem einfachen .txt oder so zu ersetzen?


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2007)

jo, geht auch nicht...das grenzt an zauberei


----------



## SPSTorsten (11 September 2007)

kontrollier doch mal ob dein rechner überhaupt ans netzwerk angeschlossenn ist


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2007)

joah, zwei mal  ... schick mir doch einfach mal einer seine mail-addi (PN oder ICQ oder was weiß ich) und dann schick ichs rüber und schon kann er es online stellen...


----------



## SPSTorsten (11 September 2007)

hier kommt dann endlich das makro...


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2007)

was lange beredet wird kann auch mal gut werden :sc6: danke SPSTorsten


----------



## Ale200sx (11 September 2007)

Geil danke. Ich hoffe es klappt. Haben nömlich nächste woche Präsentation. Bis dahin muss das geschaukelt sein. 

Danke nochmals...


----------



## ILW (26 Oktober 2007)

Hi

Ich habe mir das Excel Makro POKE hier heruntergeladen, damit konnte ich über den INAT OPC-SERVER die SPS auch einwandfrei ansteuern. Doch suche ich jetzt den DDE Befehl um Daten von der SPS zu empfangen. kann mir da einer von euch weiterhelfen?

Danke


----------



## vierlagig (26 Oktober 2007)

ILW schrieb:


> suche ich jetzt den DDE Befehl um Daten von der SPS zu empfangen. kann mir da einer von euch weiterhelfen?




```
=Verbindungstyp|Verbindungsname!Geforderte Daten
```
bsp:


```
=tcpiph1|CPU345!db12dw24
```


----------



## ILW (26 Oktober 2007)

Hi

Aber wie kann ich mir damit Anzeigen lassen ob ein Eingang WAHR oder FALSCH ist?

Danke


----------



## vierlagig (30 Oktober 2007)

ILW schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Aber wie kann ich mir damit Anzeigen lassen ob ein Eingang WAHR oder FALSCH ist?
> 
> Danke



RTFM ... am besten die von inat, da steht drin wie du auf ein bit zugreifst und um die darstellung dann in excel in WAHR oder FALSCH zu machen würd ich IF vorschlagen ...


----------

